# Experience with



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Any one have any experience buying from these guys?

I'm looking for a smaller 2wt rod for small creeks. Something like a 5ft to 6ft range.

http://www.jprossflyrods.com/


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

No experience, but those Beaver Creek rods look sweet!


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm trying to pick a rod for going up where we were talking about in the mountains. Any suggestions? I only have a 9ft 5wt right now.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Those rods look very nice!!!, There an orvis combo for $150 out right now you may want to look at.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Where did you find the Orvis combo Chrome?


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

They look beautiful. I am sure they would be a great, quality rod. There are a ton of options out there for small stream rods. I have a 6'6" 2 weight for small mountain streams and it is perfect-for me. Scott makes a 6'10" rod that I have seen and it is nice as well.
I do not own a fly rod that I did not build myself. It all just depends on what you are willing to spend.
Merf


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Merf, how hard is it to actually build your own rod?



fishmerf said:


> They look beautiful. I am sure they would be a great, quality rod. There are a ton of options out there for small stream rods. I have a 6'6" 2 weight for small mountain streams and it is perfect-for me. Scott makes a 6'10" rod that I have seen and it is nice as well.
> I do not own a fly rod that I did not build myself. It all just depends on what you are willing to spend.
> Merf


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

It really isn't that hard at all. Check out Hook and Hackle's website at www.hookhack.com. I would also do a search on youtube. There is plenty of information on the web to help you along. It is much cheaper and there is a great sense of pride fishing with a rod you built. If you have other questions, let me know.
Merf


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for that link fishmerf... makes it seem pretty simple really. Sounds like a good project for this summer. Just don't tell my wife i have more DIY projects lined up.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks Merf!! That site is awesome!!



fishmerf said:


> It really isn't that hard at all. Check out Hook and Hackle's website at www.hookhack.com. I would also do a search on youtube. There is plenty of information on the web to help you along. It is much cheaper and there is a great sense of pride fishing with a rod you built. If you have other questions, let me know.
> Merf


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Knowing where you're going, I'd definitely not go over 8' in rod length. And at the same time, there's places where I wouldn't drop too short, either. A 7' rod would be a pretty good choice for where I go in the mountains. What I usually take is my 7'9" 3wt. Sometimes it is a little long for a really cramped spot, and at other times I get to a long pool where I can make a 35-40' cast to stay back and out of sight from the fish. I think if you drop too short on the rod length you're going to sacrifice too much when it comes to the non-cramped quarters.

I have been eyeing a 2wt for WV. TFO makes a 2wt in their Finesse line that is 7'3".


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Do you think a 2wt 6'6" would be okay?



TheCream said:


> Knowing where you're going, I'd definitely not go over 8' in rod length. And at the same time, there's places where I wouldn't drop too short, either. A 7' rod would be a pretty good choice for where I go in the mountains. What I usually take is my 7'9" 3wt. Sometimes it is a little long for a really cramped spot, and at other times I get to a long pool where I can make a 35-40' cast to stay back and out of sight from the fish. I think if you drop too short on the rod length you're going to sacrifice too much when it comes to the non-cramped quarters.
> 
> I have been eyeing a 2wt for WV. TFO makes a 2wt in their Finesse line that is 7'3".


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

benjaminrogers said:


> Do you think a 2wt 6'6" would be okay?


It would probably be OK, but I'm with TheCream on this. I'd probably stick with a 7' -7'6", even for a smaller creek rod. I'll bring my 7' 2wt this weekend and you can throw it to see how it feels.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I've read some really good things about the Echo Carbon rods on some forums. They make a 7'3" 2wt or a 6'6" 3wt. Both are 4 piece with alignment dots, and in my opinion, they have a very classy looking aluminum reel seat. They're prices are around $169.00, and you could probably pick one up for around $150 on the 'bay.
[/COLOR] 
Echo Carbon Rods

For a little bit more (around $225), Sage makes the Vantage line, 3wt, 7'6", and made in America. Cool olive green color, too. 

Sage Vantage Rods


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

The length of the rod is what you want it to be and what you are comfortable with. On the mountain brook trout streams of WV and PA I like a 6'6", but that is just me. I said it before, I am a minimalist. I fished a 7'9" 3wt all over the mountains of Colorado last summer. We fished everything from high mountain lakes to wide open meadows to very small tight quartered streams. The best way to know is to just have one of each!
If you want to cast a 6'6" one night, let me know and we will hit up Clear Creek down this way. You can cast a couple 7'9"'s as well.
Merf


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

been eyeballing these, nice rods, great value:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cortland-Di...ultDomain_0&hash=item3cc0d0228d#ht_500wt_1288

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cortland-Di...ultDomain_0&hash=item3cc0d021dc#ht_500wt_1288


----------

